# Pandemic Classical Music Live Streams: Bergen Philharmonic



## Rory (Sep 2, 2020)

Maybe we can make a list of orchestras and venues that are doing a good job of this.

Tomorrow, Norway's Bergen Philharmonic is offering a programme that I'd happily pay for: conductor Edward Gardner and pianist Vikingur Ólafsson in a programme of Verdi, Bjarnason and Rachmaninov. The orchestra also has an interesting concert archive.

Date: September 3
Time: 19:25 CEST (1:25 p.m. in New York)

Link: https://www.bergenphilive.no/video-konserter/2020/09/livestream-season-opening-with-vikingur-olafsson/


----------



## Rory (Sep 3, 2020)

This kind of thing is one of the few pandemic bright spots. Watching the concert now. Simple but professional camerawork, good internet sound. Vikingur Ólafsson is an interesting pianist. The concert should be available in their archives after the performance.

Screen captures:


----------



## Rory (Sep 3, 2020)

Conductor Edward Gardner and Ólafsson talking during the intermission about Daníel Bjarnason's 2009 piano concerto _Processions, for Piano and Orchestra_, written in the context of Iceland's bank crisis_._

Ólafsson says that he had four Covid-19 tests in the days leading up to this concert.

Next year, Gardner will also become principal conductor of the London Philharmonic.


_



_


----------



## Rory (Sep 3, 2020)

That was a pleasure. Just under two hours, next concert September 10. Apparently this orchestra is on Gramophone's short list for Orchestra of the Year.

I miss live concerts.


----------



## Rory (Sep 3, 2020)

Today's concert with Víkingur Ólafsson is already available in the Bergen Philharmonic's archive: https://www.bergenphilive.no/concert-archive/

Next week's concert:

September 10, 19:25 CEST (1:25 p.m. in New York)
Soloist: Norwegian violinist Vilde Frang
Programme: Beethoven, Ligeti, Sibelius

I'd never heard of this orchestra, but I'm becoming a fan


----------



## Rory (Sep 9, 2020)

Check out tomorrow's free livestream featuring violinist Vilde Frang (above post). BBC Music has chosen her Varess/Bartók recording as Chamber Recording of the Year, and Gramophone has it on its 2020 short list. The Bergen Philharmonic itself, Edward Gardner conducting, is on Gramophone's short list for Orchestra of the Year.


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 23, 2021)

I am slow off the mark sometimes. I just discovered Vikingur's stuff within the past couple of months. Been feasting on the 3 pack of recordings by DG called Triad that features his 3 big recordings he has done over the past few years. They are all freakin' unbelievably good to my ears. I recall seeing them for sale at blowout pricing on the DG site recently.

If you haven't discovered this guy and you are into piano music, run don't walk to get this guy's recordings. His feel, his interpretations are just something to behold.

Thanks for the thread Rory. Looks like these concerts aren't up in their archives anymore, at least with my attempts to find them.


----------

